

Facebook Adding Display & People-Based Marketing to LiveRail - Drewjw81
https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/2015/03/25/grow-your-ads-with-liverail/

======
jgianakopoulos
People-based marketing has come a long way, but it still lacks deterministic
evidence about purchase intent/interest/history. Datalogix does a good job
connecting online profiles and advertising to offline purchases, but the
industry is by and large focused on probabilistic methods to build audiences.

